
Is Science Hitting a Wall?, Part 1 - einszwei
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/cross-check/is-science-hitting-a-wall-part-1/
======
einszwei
Follow up(part 2) [https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/cross-check/is-
science-...](https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/cross-check/is-science-
hitting-a-wall-part-2/)

Aeon essay from 2014 [https://aeon.co/essays/has-progress-in-science-and-
technolog...](https://aeon.co/essays/has-progress-in-science-and-technology-
come-to-a-halt)

